# Does anyone have a SW biocube?



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What power heads do you use and how many?
How is it currently set up? Do you put LR in the back instead of those bioballs? I saw some people putting lights in to grow cheato instead... What is better, LR or solely Cheato algae?



Let me know what kind of setup you have, I'll be doing my own very shortly, and it will be obviously my first setup.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

First post the size of your Biocube.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> What power heads do you use and how many?
> How is it currently set up? Do you put LR in the back instead of those bioballs? I saw some people putting lights in to grow cheato instead... What is better, LR or solely Cheato algae?
> 
> Let me know what kind of setup you have, I'll be doing my own very shortly, and it will be obviously my first setup.
> ...


I use 1 Nano and 1 Korallia 1 in a 14 gallon. I replaced the bio balls with Cheato. No mods, works great.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a 29 gallon.

Do you put underwater lights in there Rastapus?


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

29 Gallon BC

20 gallon sump
Tunze 9002 skimmer
Mag 3 return
DIY PVC overflow
NO-BIO-BALLS (all LR rubble)

Removed false floor in chamber 1
Cut plastic between chamber 1 and chamber 2 to increase flow
Chaeto in sump
150W DE Halide
2X Korallia Nanos - Now that everything has really filled out I was going to get an MP10.. but I'm going to save up to get an MP40 for my 90 instead.
I'm transferring the stuff out into a new setup soon. If I set this up again I will drill chamber 2 for a sump.

This is an OLD video (1 year ago)






Here are some newer photos:

Flickr: Jeff.Canadian's Photostream



effox said:


> What power heads do you use and how many?
> How is it currently set up? Do you put LR in the back instead of those bioballs? I saw some people putting lights in to grow cheato instead... What is better, LR or solely Cheato algae?
> 
> Let me know what kind of setup you have, I'll be doing my own very shortly, and it will be obviously my first setup.
> ...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I've got a 29 gallon.
> 
> Do you put underwater lights in there Rastapus?


How do you mean?


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scrape off the black paint on the back behind the middle chamber and mount some lights to the back glass. I used an array of 5mm LEDs in a black plastic box and used velcro to attach it to the back of the biocube. The cheato grew really well that way. Some people mount a light in the hood above the middle chamber but I think having the light on the back works better. Check out nano-reef.com for lots of biocube mods and info.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> How do you mean?


I meant in the 2nd chamber for the chaeto to grow.


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would caution against underwater lights unless you want to clean the frequently. I tried some underwater LEDs and they got coated with coraline algae and other algae which blocks the light. The same thing happened to the glass at the back with the lights mounted on the outside back but a straight piece of glass is easier to clean then pulling the lights out and cleaning them.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a few biocubes and aquapods...
all 12 to 14 gallons...

The best set up that I have had is on an AP12 open top 70w HQI.

I run a prizm skimmer hung on the back for filtration, this requires emptying almost weekly.

I took all the media crap out of the back and filled the two middle compartments with LR rubble...this is an unbelievable pod/microfauna producer and I kept a pair of mandarins in this tank for 6 months with no supplementary feeding to give you an idea (they are now grown up and in my 95g display) of how good it works for pods.

The first chamber I have chaeto, this is simply light by the same 70w HQI as the rest of the tank...a benefit of open top I suppose.

This tank is what I consider bullett proof.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Do you have any pics of your biocube setups?


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

I could snap some...

I really blow goats at taking tank pics....


----------

